
SuperTuxKart on Android - zephaniah
http://blog.supertuxkart.net/2017/10/supertuxkart-halloween-update-released.html
======
eat_veggies
Super Tux Kart was my first exposure to PC gaming and Linux, when my brother
loaded up Debian and some open source Linux games on our family computer ten
years ago.

I'm surprised how far this project has come along, and going from playing the
same game on a 800x600 beige box to a smartphone is pretty magical :')

